# Gladiolus



## billyboggs (Feb 14, 2008)

I am trying to trace the history of the fishing boat Gladiolus, INS 227, built in Lossiemouth for W.Smith in 1935. She was sold to Pittenweem in 1946 and renumbered KY 227, and in 1955 she was sold to Morecambe and renumbered LM 12.
In 1962 she was bought by Sir Henry Spurrier of Leyland Motors, and converted into a yacht/pleasure cruiser by Tarleton Boatyard in Lancashire.
She was registered in Lloyds Register of Yachts from 1962-73.

She had a succession of owners and was owned by Lt.Com. Geoff Slemeck from 1970-73, and sailed out of Southampton.
In 1973 she was sold to an American citizen who hired a crew and sailed her to the Mediterranean. She still had the name Gladiolus.

Thats when the "trail" goes cold. Are there any ex-crewmen who sailed with her to the Med? I would be interested in any snippets of information, photos etc from that period. Hoping for anything at all.


----------



## pepper wright (Feb 17, 2009)

Well well! I remember the Gladiolus moored at Jubilee Quay Fleetwood when I was a teenager. I have older brothers who may have more information.
I will get back if I can find out more information.


----------



## billyboggs (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. The information which I have from your area is sketchy. The Gladiolus was bought in 1955 by Billy Hogarth and brought to Morecambe.
She was moored for a while at Glasson Dock, and used as a safety boat for Tranmere oil refinery, at Stanlow pier. She was occasionally used as a pilot boat at Heysham harbour. I would be pleased to any other details.


----------



## Chris Gosselin (Dec 30, 2020)

billyboggs said:


> I am trying to trace the history of the fishing boat Gladiolus, INS 227, built in Lossiemouth for W.Smith in 1935. She was sold to Pittenweem in 1946 and renumbered KY 227, and in 1955 she was sold to Morecambe and renumbered LM 12.
> In 1962 she was bought by Sir Henry Spurrier of Leyland Motors, and converted into a yacht/pleasure cruiser by Tarleton Boatyard in Lancashire.
> She was registered in Lloyds Register of Yachts from 1962-73.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris Gosselin (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi Billy, this is a long shot, and as you'll see quite outdated from your original post. My father, Lt.Col. Charles Brewis owned a converted North Sea MFV called Gladiolus which he lived on in the '60's, based mainly around Lymington. I'm not sure if she is/was the same boat, but he died in 1966 and if so, he would have been one of the "succession of owners" you refer to. 

I remember her well, and used to visit him in Lymington, and also in Jersey in the Channel Islands, and I believe he used to take her to the Med in the winter months. However, I can't shed any light on her voyages after '66 or her current whereabouts. If you're still interested and you think she's the same boat I'd be happy to see if any of my family have more details.

Regards, Chris (Sydney, NSW, Australia)


----------

